# Support for AMD Radeon HD 7770

## lostinspace2011

I tried getting my graphics card working using the instructions from http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx#Kernel_Configuration

However when I run my graphics card is not identified. I had a similar issue with ubuntu, however there I managed to get around the problem by installing the latest available driver which specifically supports my card.

```
aticonfig --initial

aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
```

This is a link to the AMD page from where one can download a driver

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/hd7700linuxsupport.aspx

Any suggestion on how best to install this on Gentoo ?

----------

## BillWho

did you check this page?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

Your HD 7770 probably has the R100 gpu and is only supported by xorg. You're limited to the radeon drivers.    :Crying or Very sad: 

Follow the instructions here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml for the AMD/ATI settings.

----------

## Ant P.

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Your HD 7770 probably has the R100 gpu and is only supported by xorg. You're limited to the radeon drivers.   :cry: 

 

I don't think the HD7770, a PCIe card released 2 months ago, uses the R100 chip, released over a decade ago.

OP: fglrx usually takes 2-3 releases to support new hardware. Ubuntu's version is usually an exclusive beta that other distros don't get to use. You may have better luck with the FOSS driver.

----------

## Gusar

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Ubuntu's version is usually an exclusive beta that other distros don't get to use. You may have better luck with the FOSS driver.

 

Click on the link lostinspace2011 provided - it contains a driver for *all* distros that supports the HD7770. The open source driver doesn't have support yet.

@lostinspace2011: Copy the ati-drivers ebuild into a local overlay and modify it to install this special driver.

----------

## lostinspace2011

For now I installed the driver manually  :Sad: 

Also after the installation I had a "AMD - Testing use only" logo on the bottom right. To remove the logo run the following command:

```
echo "1a12e6c2f7e613b887d92e943a40799e:223cd5fbc4c82295b7ee1ea30b7818b32a27d6f5cfd75095c68d67b409754faa2927:2820d5a193d375dae4ed4dac087240ab782583a7c683728bb7bb19ac0b781bad2873d4f593d0758de4bf4aa30f7040ab7924dea6c1d1718cb7e019a10e2618ff282bd4f5" > /etc/ati/signature
```

So now I have it mostly working. One remaining issue is that opengl does not seem to work. At least not eselect opengl list. Any pointers on how I can add the ati option to eselect opengl manually.

----------

## Gusar

By installing manually you've made a mess of your system. It possible that simply removing the driver will restore proper order. Installing the proprietary drivers manually on Gentoo is a *big* no-no, because of how it handles opengl. If you want things to run properly, always install with emerge.

----------

## lostinspace2011

I tried to follow your suggestion of using an overlay. I copied the ebuild and changed the URL. Then recreated the manifest file and tried to install. However it seems that the new binary no longer works with the current ebuild. So I would have to edit the ebuild myself, which I thought would end up with the same result as doing the installation manually. Guess I was wrong.

----------

## Hu

 *lostinspace2011 wrote:*   

> So I would have to edit the ebuild myself, which I thought would end up with the same result as doing the installation manually. Guess I was wrong.

 When the files are installed via the package manager, they are tracked so that they can be upgraded or removed at a later date.  When you install the files by hand, it is your problem to keep track of what gets installed and where it goes.  This is generally tedious, so using an ebuild is strongly recommended.  Also, only packages installed by the package manager[1] are considered for dependency resolution, so if you tried to emerge a package which required ati-drivers, Portage would believe you did not have it, since it is not recorded in the Portage database.

[1] You can partially bypass this with the right magic files, but it is easier to install it properly than to use the magic files.

----------

## lostinspace2011

I see. I played with the ebuild a little and ended up using this : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx#AMD_Radeon_HD_7700_Series Seems to work for me, but may not be ideal. Thoughts or suggestion welcome.

----------

